# info about MM2h agents



## framers (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi 

I would need your advice regarding the MM2h visa application process. I am a EU citizen well below 50 and i'm planning to reloacate to KL with 
my family.

From your experience is an agent useful (in terms of speed, hassle and improving chances of getting the visa)?

For those that have applied via agents, are there some that are more reliable? and what is the average cost of hirng their services?


----------



## Bricodust (Jun 14, 2010)

framers said:


> Hi
> 
> I would need your advice regarding the MM2h visa application process. I am a EU citizen well below 50 and i'm planning to reloacate to KL with
> my family.
> ...


Hi 'Framers'

My wife and I, currently living in France, are in the process of applying for MM2H, we have used Alter Domus, who appear to be very good. Our application has now gone to the Malaysian Authorities and looks like having a very good chance of succeeding. Alter Domus were extremely helpful with our initial questions and seem very friendly, the cost is around £1600 for their fees.
If you contact them I would appreciate you mentioning my name, it all helps to oil the wheels!
Regards Keith Watts


----------

